# Ghostkeepers by Scott Casey



## MilEME09 (20 Jan 2017)

Just ordered my copy today, anyone else read it yet? For those that aren't aware of it, it's Scott Casey's personal account during the Canadian mission in the former Yugoslavia in 1992.


----------

